# Mixing moisturizer with foundation?



## korina981 (Apr 21, 2006)

this may be a stupid question but if your mix a white colored moisturizer with your foundation (so that it's easier to apply) will it make the color of the foundation lighter and therefore not a match anymore?


----------



## emily (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't think this will lighten the color....I think if you were to mix moisturizer and foundation you would just dillute the foundation so the pigment would be thinned out, but I don't think the tone would be lighter, it just wouldn't go on the skin with the same thickness


----------



## HarleyQuin (Apr 21, 2006)

Emily is right. It would just dilute it and give you more of a "sheer" appearance. I used to do this a lot when I didn't want a full makeup kind of look, you know for those outdoorsy days. Now I just use tinted moisturizer and it gives the same effect.

HQ


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 21, 2006)

i agree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's not a stupid question at all, by the way!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 21, 2006)

Yep, it won't lighten it since your moisturizer isn't an opaque white, but the white blends out when you put it on. And not a dumb question, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 21, 2006)

Nope, it won't. I used to do this all of time with my Stila foundation and Nuetrogena Healthy Skin moisturizer. It won't have an effect on the color, but it will make the foundation application generally lighter on your face. It won't feel like your using a foundation, but more like a tinted moisturizer. I love doing this because it gives you that dewy look! Tip- Dampen a sponge to make it more even/sheer! That's what I used to do and it worked wonderfully.


----------



## Satin (Apr 21, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 21, 2006)

lol, I think your question has been answered to your satisfaction, but I'll chime in too! It doesn't lighten your foundation's color, it just lightens the texture/thickness of it.


----------



## korina981 (Apr 21, 2006)

thanks all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi,

I agree (because the moisturizer isn't opaque).


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Korinia981,

Your question wasn't stupid.


----------



## jill249 (Apr 22, 2006)

I like to do this for a more sheer, dewy look.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 23, 2006)

i like to mix them together too.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't mix, I just put it on before I put on my makeup. It's not a stupid question, and no it won't change the color, only the texture, and glide of the makeup.


----------



## ecandy (Apr 23, 2006)

It really depends on the type of moisturizer. Lotions are emulsions. Emulsions come in two types, oil-in-water or water-in-oil. Most moisturizers and liquid foundations are oil-in-water types so mixing them together will pose few problems. However, some moisturizers, particularly for very dry or mature skin, are oil-in-water since this is an oilier emulsion. If you mix such a moisturizer into a liquid foundation, it will not be compatable and could cause the foundation separate and become unuseable. Ever notice how some liquid foundations "strip" around your t-zone? This is because the excess oils, cause the oil-in-water emulsion to become water-in-oil, causing it to break down.

I agree with the recommendation that you apply a light moisturzer before applying your foundation. Works like a charm.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 23, 2006)

I did this once w/ a MK Medium-Coverage Foundation and my Oil Control Lotion by MK. It didn't change the color, and it actually made it easier to put on as it wasn't as thick. The coverage was about the same as it would've been if I had used them separately too. Not a big difference that I could tell...


----------



## Lia (Apr 23, 2006)

I think it's inverse : lighter texture - oil dissolved in water; heavier texture - water dissolved in oil... Otherwise it'll sound strange a oily thing being light


----------



## Leony (Apr 23, 2006)

I think it also depends on the moisturizer, if it's pigmented then it'll lighten the foundation a little bit. I always did this before when I use my LM oil-free foundation because it's a little bit dark for my skin, so I usually just mixed the fndt with my EL moisturizer.


----------



## ecandy (Apr 23, 2006)

I think it's inverse : lighter texture - oil dissolved in water; heavier texture - water dissolved in oil... Otherwise it'll sound strange a oily thing being light

Oops, typo error on my part. You're absolutely right. Some lotions for very dry skin are water-in-oil (I erroneously said oil-in-water which is of course the drier type of formula).

Anyway, water does not dissolve in oil or vice versa. They are forced to coexist using emulsifiers. According to the formula the molecule ends up with the oil inside and the water outside which makes it drier, or the water inside and the oil outside, which makes it oilier.


----------



## de_mcgaby (Jul 2, 2010)

No... Just make it sheer


----------

